# Pulled the spindle again !



## Bob Kelly III (Oct 13, 2019)

today I pulled the spindle on the Logan 922 to get to the bull gear and that pesky spring so the pin would go back in....
but I cured the problem of me pulling the pin out too far by taking a file and cutting an indent groove all the way around the pin so no matter how the pin was turned it would always have an indent to keep the pin from coming out too far.....
and it works ! 
after re assembling the spindle head I worked on that 4" pulley some more and cutting it in direct drive even on the lowest belt setting wasn't getting it....
so I put it in back gears and it worked great....  I did something different and put it back in direct drive then later went back to the pulley as I was not done with it yet....
and I had no problems at all..... 
all I gott'a say is  be careful when your pulling the bull pin on a  LOGAN 922 11"x 36" ! because if it's like mine you could pull the pin out too far and the spring snaps down behind the pin and you can't get the pin back in for love nor money...you have to pull the spindle out and raise the spring and push the pin in....
so if that happens to you save yourself the headache of having to pull the spindle again because it will happen... and just file a indent all the way around the pin at the last v groove that the manufacturers made....  simple to do and effective the pin only comes out so far then hits the groove and stops..... you could pull hard and get past it but then again you gott'a pull the spindle again if you do ! 
.... anyway.... the 4" pulley is shaped up and awaiting indexing holes ! 
so I had a good day ! 
Bob...........


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 13, 2019)

One of those cases where you need a lathe to fix a lathe 
Mark


----------



## Bob Kelly III (Oct 13, 2019)

LOL Yah ! 
.....Bob....


----------



## Bob Kelly III (Nov 2, 2019)

just am update here.... I pulled the bull pin at least a dozen times with the needle nose pliers and on one occasion the indent didn't stop the pin from coming out too far and the spring snapped down behind it again !
so the spindle had to come out again !
this time I ground a flat on the end of the pin at an angle so I could get it to go back in Under the spring !
(making sure the flat angle reached down under the spring so it would wedge the spring up.)
put it back together and tested it by pulling the pin out too far.... I lined the pin up with the slant facing the spring and pushed it with my thumb and it snapped back in !...... Success !
 now no more spindle disassembly because of that bull pin coming out too far ! 
.....
Bob.....


----------

